# modifiers-Just started new



## Bonnie Owen (Feb 19, 2012)

Just started new cardiology job. I want to make sure from the beginning that I am coding correctly. I have been coding modifier 59 AFTER modifier 26 on cpt code 93460 heart cath. Is this correct or should it come before the 26 modifier? Also, I am coding on stent cpt codes 92980 and 92981, when billed together,  code 92981 still needs to be billed with modifier 51. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## brownrm (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes applying modifer 26 first, then modifier 59 is appropriate.  Applying modifier 51 to 92981 is not a common practice that I am aware of.


----------



## crhunt78 (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with brownrm....26 Mod. first and then the 59.  92981 is an add on code and does not warrant a 51 Modifier.


----------

